# commode gurgling



## shan2themax (Dec 31, 2007)

Its me again... imagine that... something new to work on.... I noticed this morning that when my dishwasher was draining, I heard gurgles in the bathroom, so I went and checked and there was air bubbling up.  Now... for the questions, *i have read the other posts* lol..... but first some answers to things I think you may ask...  the dishwasher is not vented under the sink, Its been a while since I have been in the attic to look at the vent pipe, but I want to say 3-4 inches... as a side note... this is the same vent pipe that had water on top of a lip and since I put roofing tar around the ventboot isnt hasnt leaked during all this rain recently as far as I can tell.   As a side note... when washer was running last night, I thought that I had heard gurgles, but by the time I decided I really heard it... it was done....  onto the info..... I do have a maple tree in my backyard (2 actually). So, I am assuming that I should go to the roof and check out the vent.... but I really dont know what to do after that... so.. let the information flow and I will get busy.....


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello Shan!
There is no need to go on the roof. If you have a blockage it will show up first in the bathtub, since it is the lowest drain in the house. There should be a test-tee within 2' of the outside wall that can be opened and run a snake down the sewer (yard line) to clear the roots. You can get a thick tape type of snake for about $20 or you can rent a power snake that rotates a saw-like bit to cut the roots out.
Once you have the line cleared and draining without the gurgle, you can get a bag of water softener salt pellets and add a cup on the first day of each month. If any roots have grown back in the line they will catch the salt pellets and allow them to lay there and dissolve, thus killing the roots out again.
OR you could call a plumber for a $300 line clearing. He will want to replace the line to prevent it happening again for a mere $3,000 to $4,000. I think you can see my point.
Happy New Year!
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Dec 31, 2007)

ok.... thanks Glenn... let me add this and see if you still think the same... I just went to get in the shower.... no drain in the bathrub, then flushed the commode and no draining there either now.... I mean none... it went all over my bathroom floor and done an AC vent.... so... do I still need to do the same thing or do I need to do something in addition to that?


 I will be getting the salt pellets... I see that alot in your postings... I should mention that the maples are a good 40 feet from the house... I am amazed how much roots grow.....


----------



## shan2themax (Dec 31, 2007)

Is this test valve going to be buried underground?  or could it be under the house?


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 31, 2007)

It is a cap or plug in the main line. The national plumbing code requires it to be outside, within 2' of the wall. Yes, it may be underground but it is supposed to be 'at grade' which means you could see it. Do you know where it comes out from under the house? It can be spotted by a slight depression that runs across the yard to the street.
You might look around under the floor; there could be a 'clean-out' under there.
You definately have an obstruction. It starts with roots, then add some wet wipes and maybe sanitary napkins and its plugged up tight.
Be careful opening it up; there may be pressure in the line that will blow back, don't be in front of the plug when you remove it.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Dec 31, 2007)

ok, so I found it under the house... problem is.... my mom put drain opener (virgin sulfuric acid) down the toilet, while I was under the house.... so.... should I even be trying to open this myself with that stuff in the drain?  It is still clogged up tight... It flushed once and the tub flowed freely for about 2 minutes... but now neither are doing anything again....   and hardware stores have already closed at this point... I wasted too much time trying to find the valve.... so I will have to wait till tomorrow or wednesday to fix it I guess.... 


what if I take the toilet off the flange?  when I was plunging earlier it sounded hollow.... I know it doesnt make sense ... but the tub and commode are only about 4 feet apart (drain to drain)


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 1, 2008)

I would leave the toilet just where it is. You won't have much luck with a plunger like Glenn said. You need to flush out the line. That means by yourself with a rented unit, or call the folks who do it for a living. Trust Glenn when he says you do not want to be at the clean-out when you open it. Stand back or you will wear it. 
Since you do not have anyone around today for service without selling everything, try a hose down the clean-out once you get it open. This may help temporarily until you get a plumber out on a scheduled visit. 
This can get very messy, get the 5 gallon pails, mops, towels and shop vacs ready if you are indoors.
Then wash the hose when you are done.
Good luck, Happy new year.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Shan:
If you can find it Mary War Lye, which comes in a can in granular form, will do the job for you. You have some limited flow there which would allow the Lye to run down to the blockage. CAUTION the Lye is wicked stuff and after you use the sulfuric acid and Lye you don't want to open the system for anything. Another product that is just as wicked is Liquid Fire, a heavy liquid that runs down to the lowest point, which would be your obstruction.
All these products are primary ingredients for Methamphetamine so don't be surprised if you get some questions when shopping for them. It might be a good idea to take a picture of the overflow with you.
I don't like to use chemical drain openers because there is always the possibility that I will have to open the drain to clear it manually.
Glenn


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Reading these posts I have to say honestly that I think messing with it yourself is not a good idea. I know I won't be popular for this, but I'd strongly suggest you live with it till tomorrow and call a pro. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## shan2themax (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, after finding the cleanout and then my mom pouring stuff down the toilet... I cried for about 4 hours on and off.///// ( I can occassionaly be girly) lol   I just decided to sleep on it for the night (last night) and think about it today.... well low and behold.... my loving mother in trying to help put liquid plumber in the tub and toilet... so... even though I dont want to spend  the money..... I called a plumber and they are coming in the morning.... too much stress and not enough stress relief along with tomorrow being my last day on vacation and lots of lovely chemicals mixing in my pipes in my crawlspace mixed with 18 degree weather just made me not want to fix it myself..... maybe my mom pouring the stuff down the toilet and tub was a good thing..... I really wanted to do this myself... but... there is some satisfaction in paying someone else to do it also.... I guess.... I appreciate the help though... but I think that for my sanity... this is best left to the pros

I'll have to let you know how much I get suckered for and what the prognosis is after its fixed.... mind yuou..... if its ridiculous.... Ill have to gp buy a bedside commode and dump it in the old septic tank outback...... (just till spring)lololololol


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 2, 2008)

After 25+ years in the trades there are some things I've learned to leave to the professionals - they're in, they're out, and it's done. I'll rod out a sink drain occasionally, and reluctanly clear a stopped toilet. But beyond that I figure my time plus the cost of renting a larger snake, is more valuble that the cost of hiring a plumber. 

I'm guessing you probably could have done it yourself, eventually. I'm also guessing there are a lot of other home repairs and improvements you'd much rather do, and that you would be really good at. I think you're one of us.


----------



## shan2themax (Jan 2, 2008)

ok... so heres the scoop for the day... plumbers came this morning and tried to snake... then I mentioned the old septic tank... well guess what..... instead of the sewer district totally connecting homes to sewers... the left the septic tanks and connected to the end of them.... so basically, I am paying 30 bucks a month for them to treat just water... and not take away sewage...... so anyways.. the baffle was clogged for with a 'harems' amount of feminine products and the septic tank was full to just the bottom of the line.... So, I am guessing that with all the rain, it was just too much all at once.... I dont know. so for 175, I got the clog out and the sewer district came while I was out buying an electric heater (that story in a sec) and pumped just some of the goo out of the septic tank (my mother was there).... so. for now, no more problems......

the other story, woke up this morning with 3 inches of snow, no use of the bathroom (because of the septic), and low and behold, the heatpump finally quit working.... I was a little panicked.... but.. .my loan officer called about 11 this morning to let me know I could come and pick up the check.... so.... this week, I will be getting a new 2.5 ton heatpump and new return air vents under the house..... Now, if the house will just behave for a few months and let me catch my breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really appreciate you guys alot........... you are the best.....  Too bad noone lives close, we could be repair buddies.... lol


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Shan:
The plumber wasn't as hard on you as I predicted. My plumbing students at the prison used to tell me "a straight flush beats a full house anytime". I don't know about cards but that certainly makes sense to me.
You also got a good deal on the heat-pump. My geotheramal heat-pump has been running constantly since yesterday and lost about 3* overnight. It is supposed to be extremely cold again tonight but break for more pleasant temps by Friday.
Repair buddies, you do the negotiating and I will do the advising. It looks like you know where to find the best price.
Glenn


----------

